# Juiz de Fora - fotos frescas do litoral de Minas



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

*Fotos tiradas por mim neste sábado, dia 25.



Obrigado, Driano_MG. :bow::applause::angel1:




As fotos:

1 -



2 -



3 -



4 -



5 - 



6 - 



7 - 



8 - 



9 - 



10 - 



11 - 



12 - 



13 - 



14 - 



15 -



16 -



17 -



18 -



19 - 



20 - 



21 -



22 - 



23 - 



24 - 



25 - 



26 - 



27 - 




28 - 



29 - 



30 - 



31 - 



32 - 



33 - 



34 - 



35 - 



36 - 



37 - 



38 - 



39 - 



40 - 



41 - 



42 - 



43 - 



44 - 



45 -



46 - 



47 - 



48 - 



49 - 



50 - 



51 - 



52 - 



53 - 



54 - 



55 - 



56 - 



57 - 



58 - 



59 - 



60 - 



61 - 



62 - 



63 - 



64 - 



65 - 



66 - 



67 - 



68 - 



69 - 



70 - 



71 - 



72 - 



73 - 



74 - 



75 - 



76 - 



77 - 



78 - 



78 - 



79 - 



80 - 



81 - 



82 - 



83 - 



84 - 



85 - 



86 - 



87 - 



88 - 



89 - 



90 - 



91 - 



92 - 



93 - 




Comentem!!!!!*


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Apesar dos estragos do modernismo, parece que JF ainda tem um centro bem vivo e frequentado.

Ótimas fotos, adorei tudo.

Engraçado, é impressão minha ou os prédios novos são construídos com medianeiras, como os antigos do centro?


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Rio atrato said:


> Apesar dos estragos do modernismo, parece que JF ainda tem um centro bem vivo e frequentado.
> 
> Ótimas fotos, adorei tudo.
> 
> Engraçado, é impressão minha ou os prédios novos são construídos com medianeiras, como os antigos do centro?


Não parece, tem. 

P.S.: o que são medianeiras?


----------



## dadobordini (Jul 19, 2011)

Foi muito bom rever Juiz de Fora pelo thread. Estive na UFJF em 2015 a trabalho e foram 4 dias muito agradáveis. Ficamos hospedados no Ibis, um pouco afastado do centro, mas não foi empecilho pra que a gente desse uma boa explorada por essa incrível cidade. O centro, com grande verticalização e palacetes antigos, me lembrou em muito Campinas. Ao mesmo tempo, não há como não sentir a influência carioca na cidade. Os táxis amarelos, os ônibus padronizados, o feijão-preto no cardápio, o sotaque característico das pessoas, uma mistura incrível do "mineirês" e do "carioquês". Gostei muito dos bares que fomos à noite e da simpatia dos juiz-foranos. A cidade é realmente uma joia do interior de MG. 
P.S. O título do thread foi genial. Parabéns pela fotos.


----------



## DANIEL LANNA (Oct 31, 2009)

Top Lorram, parabéns pelo thread , belas fotos....


----------



## DANIEL LANNA (Oct 31, 2009)

Rio atrato said:


> Apesar dos estragos do modernismo, parece que JF ainda tem um centro bem vivo e frequentado.
> 
> Ótimas fotos, adorei tudo.
> 
> Engraçado, é impressão minha ou os prédios novos são construídos com medianeiras, como os antigos do centro?


O Centro da cidade e muito movimentado e agitado, a cidade possui 3 calçadões , diversos centros comerciais além de mais de 30 galerias e travessas, portanto o Juiz Forano no geral não tem muita cultura e atração por shoppings ..


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

lorrampaiva said:


> Não parece, tem.
> 
> P.S.: o que são medianeiras?


Prédios entre medianeiras é um estilo construtivo, muito usado na Europa e no Brasil até os anos 40/50. É simplesmente construir um prédio com as laterais coladas no prédio vizinho, sem recuos laterais e sem recuos frontais, ou seja, o prédio tem dois vizinhos colados nele, e a portaria do prédio "dá pra rua", é o tipo de construção que impera em Copacabana, por ex. em partes do centro do Rio (como na Av. Presidente Vargas), em partes do centro de SP, etc.

O contrário disso são os prédios em "torre", como em SP e demais cidades brasileiras. Onde o prédio fica isolado, no centro do terreno, cercado por uma área verde ou de estacionamento, e com recuos frontais e laterais, a portaria do prédio não "dá pra rua", apenas o muro.

O problema é quando você constrói um prédio entre medianeiras e o prédio vizinho não segue o mesmo gabarito, aí fica aquela empena cega sem janelas horrorosa à vista, ou quando o quarteirão não fica completo.

Isso acontece muito no RJ, e pelo visto em JF também.


----------



## Inconfidente (Oct 5, 2006)

Litoral de Minas é Cabo Frio. Isso aí é o interior do Rio.

P..S.: Excelentes fotos. Parabéns! Já tomei uma na cervejaria da foto 66!


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

dadobordini said:


> Foi muito bom rever Juiz de Fora pelo thread. Estive na UFJF em 2015 a trabalho e foram 4 dias muito agradáveis. Ficamos hospedados no Ibis, um pouco afastado do centro, mas não foi empecilho pra que a gente desse uma boa explorada por essa incrível cidade. O centro, com grande verticalização e palacetes antigos, me lembrou em muito Campinas. Ao mesmo tempo, não há como não sentir a influência carioca na cidade. Os táxis amarelos, os ônibus padronizados, o feijão-preto no cardápio, o sotaque característico das pessoas, uma mistura incrível do "mineirês" e do "carioquês". Gostei muito dos bares que fomos à noite e da simpatia dos juiz-foranos. A cidade é realmente uma joia do interior de MG.
> P.S. O título do thread foi genial. Parabéns pela fotos.


Obrigadaço!



DANIEL LANNA said:


> Top Lorram, parabéns pelo thread , belas fotos....


Valeu!



DANIEL LANNA said:


> O Centro da cidade e muito movimentado e agitado, a cidade possui 3 calçadões , diversos centros comerciais além de mais de 30 galerias e travessas, portanto o Juiz Forano no geral não tem muita cultura e atração por shoppings ..


Cidades que valorizam o comércio de rua são sempre as melhores. :laugh:



Rio atrato said:


> Prédios entre medianeiras é um estilo construtivo, muito usado na Europa e no Brasil até os anos 40/50. É simplesmente construir um prédio com as laterais coladas no prédio vizinho, sem recuos laterais e sem recuos frontais, ou seja, o prédio tem dois vizinhos colados nele, e a portaria do prédio "dá pra rua", é o tipo de construção que impera em Copacabana, por ex. em partes do centro do Rio (como na Av. Presidente Vargas), em partes do centro de SP, etc.
> 
> O contrário disso são os prédios em "torre", como em SP e demais cidades brasileiras. Onde o prédio fica isolado, no centro do terreno, cercado por uma área verde ou de estacionamento, e com recuos frontais e laterais, a portaria do prédio não "dá pra rua", apenas o muro.
> 
> ...


Obrigado pela explicação!



Inconfidente said:


> Litoral de Minas é Cabo Frio. Isso aí é o interior do Rio.
> 
> P..S.: Excelentes fotos. Parabéns! Já tomei uma na cervejaria da foto 66!


Valeu!


----------



## observador_bh (Jun 1, 2006)

A arquitetura da região cerntral de JF me faz lembrar muito algumas partes do Rio (talvez a Tijuca e Vila Izabel)


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Muito bom Lorram. JF tem cara de metrópole. Os calçadões parecem ter muita vida.


----------



## Pietrin (Mar 30, 2010)

JF não me agrada muito esteticamente (não a acho feia), mas impressiona a densidade do seu centro. Agora, a história da cidade sim impressiona e me chama a atenção.

kay:


----------



## Lucas Berti (Jan 28, 2020)

Cidade imponente. Tem cara de capital.


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

observador_bh said:


> A arquitetura da região cerntral de JF me faz lembrar muito algumas partes do Rio (talvez a Tijuca e Vila Izabel)


Vila ISabel. Desculpe-me pelo "grammar nazi", mas existe uma diferença, já que Vila Izabel é um bairro de Curitiba. :lol:

E realmente o urbanismo de JF guarda semelhanças com a Zona Norte carioca e até mesmo alguns lugares da RM, no caso dos bairros.



Ice Climber said:


> Muito bom Lorram. JF tem cara de metrópole. Os calçadões parecem ter muita vida.


Sim, o centro de JF continua sendo centro. Eu acho isso uma característica muito boa da cidade.



Pietrin said:


> JF não me agrada muito esteticamente (não a acho feia), mas impressiona a densidade do seu centro. Agora, a história da cidade sim impressiona e me chama a atenção.
> 
> kay:


Valeu!



Lucas Berti said:


> Cidade imponente. Tem cara de capital.


:yes:


----------



## fernando-mota (Aug 5, 2014)

Parabéns pelas fotos!!
Gosto muito de Juiz de Fora, a cidade metade mineira e outra metade carioca!!


----------



## Vargas (Jun 13, 2006)

Boas fotos, algumas imagens me lembram Divinópolis.

Valeu mto por postar, legal o título!


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Uma vergonha! Moro no Rio e JF nem é tão longe assim, mas só fui duas vezes! hno:

O calçadão permanece limpo e bonito! Me bateu saudade! Preciso fazer uma viagem esse ano a JF!

Parabéns pelo trabalho! :applause:


----------



## Weber (RJ) (Feb 25, 2009)

A mais fluminense das cidades mineiras! As cores dos táxis de JF me remetem aos do Rio dos anos 70 e início dos 80.
Belo registro, Lorram.

Obs.: Bela homenagem ao DRIANO_MG, representante eterno de Juiz de Fora no SSC.


----------



## sbarbosa (May 22, 2007)

O centro de Juiz de Fora é muito simpático!


----------



## David de andrade (Nov 15, 2004)

Juiz de Fora junto com Londrina, são as duas cidades do interior que mais se parecem com uma metrópole, parabéns pelas fotos. 

População de Juiz de Fora ao longo dos censos:

Ano.......Urbana.......Total........Metropolitana
1872.....................38.336
1890.....................74.136
1900.....................91.119
1910.....................87.329
1920....................118.166
1940.....73.357......104.172
1950.....87.936......126.989
1960....128.364.....182.481
1970....220.390.....238.510.....247.298
1980....301.692.....307.534.....359.935
1991....380.249.....385.996.....445.202
2000....453.002.....456.796.....522.416
2010....510.378.....516.247.....608.726
2019....562.047.....568.873.....664.236


----------

